# Game Profiles mit RadeonPro



## arcDaniel (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Seit geraumer Zeit wird ein neues Tools von Japamd aus den Guru3D Forum entwickelt, dieses Tool ermöglicht das Erstellen von Game Profiles für ATI Grafikkarten.

Ich teste das Tool seit der ersten Veröffentlichung, (wundert mich dass noch kein anderer hier es entdeckt hat) allerdings ist es jetzt mit der Aktuellen version so ziemlich ohne Fehler und Japamd wird sie immer mehr auf neue Features konzentriern.

Dieses Program ist in meinen Augen ein MUST HAVE für jeden Ati-Besitzer, es bietet nicht nur die Möglichkeit für jedes Spiel eigene CCC Einstellungen zu definieren sonder auch Einstellungen für welche man sonst immer einzelne externe Tools benötigte.

Hier der Link zur Downloadseite:
RadeonPro :: Radeon Profiles Tool


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Nettes tool 
Ermöglicht mir endlich für entsprechende spiele SSAA auszuwählen, ohne das ich andauernd im Treiber die settings ändern muss


----------



## mycel-x (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Moinsen.
Danke für die News.
Installiert!


----------



## Explosiv (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Sehr schönes Tool, man kann auch den Texture-LOD manuell verschieben  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Waldfee4890 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Cooles Tool, gleich installiert. Thanks für die News.


----------



## FloW^^ (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

ati tray tools kann das doch schon seit der radeon 9700...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

3...2...1 Meins

Das ist was was ich schon seit Jahren bei ATI vermisse. Was ja schon für NV karten seit Jahren gibt. Und man echt alles da wunscher Bärschie ein stellen kan !

Bekomme es nicht zum laufen
Also auf meine GPU(siehe unten sig) und meine OS willes nicht-.-


Bug ?



-- Begin Report----------
AppProfiles.dll Ver 1, 0, 0, 0
atimgpud.dll 
exec.exe Ver 1.0.0.0
ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll Ver 0.85.5
Localization.dll Ver 1.0.0.0
RadeonPro.exe Ver 1.0.7.4
RadeonProSupport.exe Ver 1.0.2.1
raphook.dll 
RPSupport.dll Ver 1.0.5.2
Start.exe Ver 1.0.2.1
unins000.exe 
----------------------
Ein Teil des Pfades "C:\Profiles" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
   bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
   bei System.IO.Directory.InternalGetFileDirectoryNames(String path, String userPathOriginal, String searchPattern, Boolean includeFiles, Boolean includeDirs, SearchOption searchOption)
   bei System.IO.DirectoryInfo.GetFiles(String searchPattern, SearchOption searchOption)
   bei System.IO.DirectoryInfo.GetFiles(String searchPattern)
   bei RadeonPro.Form1..ctor()
   bei RadeonPro.Program.Main()
----------------------
CpuCores: 2
Installed drivers: aticfx64.dll, aticfx64.dll, aticfx64.dll, aticfx32, aticfx32, aticfx32, atiumd64.dll, atidxx64.dll, atidxx64.dll, atiumdag, atidxx32, atidxx32, atiumdva, atiumd6a.cap, atitmm64.dll
Main Device Registry Key: System\ControlSet001\Control\Video\{2214954A-3007-47E2-8EFD-0FE43068BB73}\0000
Main Display Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
PNPDeviceID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_080110B0&REV_00\4&239521B6&0&0008
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 512 MB
Video Processor: ATI display adapter (0x9442)
-- End Report ------------


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Schön, das war der Hauptgrund warum ich nach meiner HD3870 wieder zu nVidia gewechselt bin weil ich den nHancer wieder haben wollte.

Dann kann ich auch wieder ATI kaufen.


----------



## Spawn1702 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Und was ist jetzt der Vorteil gegenüber ATI Tray Tools?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt der Vorteil gegenüber ATI Tray Tools?




Der erste wäre schon mal, das das Tool keinen Treiber installiert der gerne mal x64 Systeme abschießt


----------



## Wargrown (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Super Tool, Danke!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Super Tool, Danke!



Von mir auch!
Klasse, ich kannte dieses Tool vorher noch nicht...


----------



## Rollora (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der erste wäre schon mal, das das Tool keinen Treiber installiert der gerne mal x64 Systeme abschießt


^^
ja das tut es. Aber es gibt da nen einfachen Trick: Tray tools starten, alles einstellen&übernehmen (oder einfach ein dementsprechendes Profil laden), ATT beenden und die Programme die man benötigt, vorher aber nicht liefen, starten (etwa Xfire, Skype Video, Steam uvm)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



Rollora schrieb:


> ^^
> ja das tut es. Aber es gibt da nen einfachen Trick: Tray tools starten, alles einstellen&übernehmen (oder einfach ein dementsprechendes Profil laden), ATT beenden und die Programme die man benötigt, vorher aber nicht liefen, starten (etwa Xfire, Skype Video, Steam uvm)




Bei mir aber das Betriebssystem nicht mehr 
installiert -> Blue Screen 
Windows wollte erst wieder starten als ich einen ältere Wiederherstellungspunkt geladen hab.


Ich finde das RadeonPro aber auch viel besser und intuitiver zu bedienen


----------



## Rollora (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei mir aber das Betriebssystem nicht mehr
> installiert -> Blue Screen
> Windows wollte erst wieder starten als ich einen ältere Wiederherstellungspunkt geladen hab.
> 
> ...


ok vielleicht geb ich dem tool mal eine chance, wenn mehr drüber bekannt ist 
(welche Grakas werden unterstützt)?


----------



## Explosiv (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



Rollora schrieb:


> (welche Grakas werden unterstützt)?



Ati´s .

Edit: @unter mir, die Annahme ist richtig.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Ich denke alle, denn man legt ja nur Profile für das CCC an.
Heißt, das Tool greift nur auf CCC, nicht auf die GraKa direkt zu.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Deshalb geht auch kein AA bei Venetica^^


----------



## Hademe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Klingt ja fast wie der Enhancer für ATI!


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

@crimso..
Hatte am anfang die Gleiche Fehlermeldung, bei mir lag es daran dass ich Afterburner installiert hatte, und danach deinstalliert hatte... (das Tool funktioniert ja auch in kombi mit Afterburner..)
Lösung einfach afterburner installieren und fertig.
oder einen Ordner "C:\profiles\" mit anlefen, so startet das Tools ebenfalls.

@all
Was ich auch klasse finde ist dass man die Exe nicht suchen muss, einfach RadeonPro starten dann Spiel und es erscheint in ner Liste, von der aus man ein Profil anlegen kann, SEHR praktisch.

Wer sich aus erster quelle über das Tool informieren will, kann ja im guru3d forum vorbeischauen. Zum lesen braucht man sich ja nicht zu registrieren... und dort schreibt der Autor von RadeonPro selbst seine neusten Info und beantwortet Fragen


----------



## killuah (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Also das ATT x64 zum Absturz bringt kann ich nicht bestätigen, sowohl Vista und 7 liefen immer ok, ATT hat in den letzen Jahren nie Probleme gemacht. Trotzdem nettes Tool


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

also ich denke die Vorteile gegenüber ATT sind:
-installiert nur ein interface, ändert nichts am system und ist nach einer desinstallation komplett vom system verschwunden..
-keine probleme mit 64bit systemen
-wird aktiv weiterentwickelt, erstes Release 20. Mai seit dem fast Täglich neue Versionen, und seit der Letzten ein Update System, welche das einzeln runterladen und installieren unnötig macht. (ausser es kommen gravierende änderungen, das Tool ist schlieslich noch in einer "beta" Phase)


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Hey geniales Tool - quasi der nHancer für ATI. 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man sogar das Anti-Aliasing-Profil wählen kann und damit EXE-Umbennungen überflüssig geworden sind?


----------



## tobi757 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Sobald ich damit ein Profil für ein Spiel eingerichtet habe, stürzt das beim spielen ab ...


----------



## Namaker (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Hey geniales Tool - quasi der nHancer für ATI.


Nicht wirklich, der nHancer kann bei Spielen, welche normalerweise über den Treiber forciert kein AA erlauben, letzteres über die richtigen "AA-bits" erzwingen.


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



Namaker schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, der nHancer kann bei Spielen, welche normalerweise über den Treiber forciert kein AA erlauben, letzteres über die richtigen "AA-bits" erzwingen.



Du meinst die AA-Komapatibilitätsmodi bspw. für die UT3-Engine? Solche Optionen hat das Tool auch - ob sie wirken weiß ich nicht.
Außerdem bezog sich die Aussage eher darauf, dass der Entwickler sich beim Oberflächendesign doch sehr stark vom nHancer inspirieren lies. 

Jedenfalls funktioniert schonmal das Forcieren von VSync für D3D - jetzt läuft X3 - Reunion endlich mit VSync. *freu*


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

leider funzt es bei mir nicht...
bekomme immer fehlermeldung  "unexpected error while creating global mutex" !
den nhancer hab ich auch nie zum laufen gebracht...
liegt wohl an meinem OS xp64.

mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

@schrotflinte56
xp64 ist ja aber auch so ein ausnahme Windows, gibt es dafür überhaupt noch support?, resp. aktuelle Treiber?

@all
die built-in Updatefuntkion funktioniert noch nicht so wie sie eigentlich müsste, weshalb ich rate, wenn ein Update zu verfügung steht, dies bis aufs weitere Manuel zu installieren


Meine Hauptgründe warum ich das Tools so mag ist dass ich sachen wie AA pro Spiel manuel einstellen kann, und vsync focieren kann (ein muss für Spiel wie Drakensang..)


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

kann man denn sowas nich im spiel selber einstellen?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

@arcDaniel
doch doch ...das hat eigtl. ordentlich support, nur exotische sachen wie eben radeonpro oder nhancer sind wohl nicht dafür gedacht...

mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> kann man denn sowas nich im spiel selber einstellen?


 
MSAA oder SSAA kann man nicht in Spielen einstellen, und da es sehr viel Rechenleistung benötigt, ist es auch blöd im Treiber etwas fest einzustellen...

Vsync, kann man zum Beispiel bei Drakensang (1+2) nicht einstellen... hier kein vsync plus ein leistungsstarker PC dann bekommt man einen Starken Treppeneffekt, weil der LCD nicht mehr mit den Bilder nachkommt. Durch Vsync wird dieser Effekt komplett eliminiert.

Wenn die Porfile-intergration von Afterburner bis richtig funktioniert kann man zudem ältere Spiele mit runtergetackten Werten Starten, was die CPU Schont und geringfügig auch die Stromrechnung.... 

Ich selbst sehe in RodeonPro nur vorteile, das Tool bewirkt keine Wunder und kann nichst was man auch nicht manuel einstellen könnte, es ist aber mit solch einem Tool sehr viel angenehmer..


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Bei mir geht das SPiel gar nicht erst an, kommt sofort eine Fehöermeldung.
Habs mit Crysis versucht.


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> kann man denn sowas nich im spiel selber einstellen?



Man kann meisten AF und AA im Spiel einstellen aber welchen AA-Modus oder welche Optimierung etc. genutzt werden soll geht nur im Treiber und dazu müssten man die Settings vor jedem Spielstart für das aktuelle Spiel anpassen - etwas nervig aber scheinbar nicht mehr nötig in Zukunft.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

hmm, danke für die schönen erklärungen ^^


----------



## Methusalem (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Leider bietet RadeonPro (noch?) keine Möglichkeit, automatisch von bspw. OC-Profilen fürs Gaming nach dem Beenden des Spiels wieder in einen nichtübertakteten 2D-Betrieb zu schalten, d.h, dass die alten Taktraten nicht wiederhergestellt werden und man das nur manuell machen kann.

Und da ich ein fauler Mensch bin, bedeutet das für mich:

Die ATi Tray Tools haben die Nase vorn.


----------



## alm0st (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Game Profiles mit RadeonPro !!!!*

Geil, vorallem die Option für die Crossfire-Profile freut mich richtig. Gothic 3 mit 24x AA Edge Detectet mit Oblivion CFX Profile = sau stark.

Dickes THX für den Link


----------



## riedochs (14. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kommt nur Absturz


----------



## Homerclon (14. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand näheres zu den Optionen "Anisotropic optimization" & "trilinear optimization"?
Kann man damit die Optimieren abschalten auch wenn die Catalyst-AI aktiv ist?

Hab aber ein Problem mit RadeonPro.
Wenn RadeonPro läuft, wechselt Logitech Setpoint nicht mehr das Profil bei Spielstart.
Das ist Blöde, so hab ich nur noch eine Zwei-Tasten-Maus + Mausrad. Aber nicht Mausradtaste, die ist zum Umschalten der Mausrad-Modi zuständig und lässt sich auch nicht um belegen.
Da manche Spiele aber die Mittlere Maustaste auf eine Funktion Festlegen die man nicht ändern kann, ist das Kontraproduktiv.

Immer die Tastenbelegung umzustellen ist umständlicher als die Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## maestrocool (14. Juni 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt nur Absturz



einfach einen Ordner auf Laufwerk C:/ anlegen mit Namen Profiles und die Fehlermeldungen nach Start des Programms erst mal ignorieren,
er erwartet nämlich ein Profil vom Afterburner und das findet er bei deinstallierten Afterburner nicht.
also C:/Profiles erzeugen, danach ein neues Profil in RadeonPro anlegen und mit den Fehlermeldungen leben (das Tool funktioniert trotzdem), 
oder Afterburner wieder Installieren und keine Fehlermeldung haben.



Homerclon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand näheres zu den Optionen  "Anisotropic optimization" & "trilinear optimization"?
> Kann man damit die Optimieren abschalten auch wenn die Catalyst-AI aktiv  ist?



Ja kann man auf der Tab-Seite Advanced (wenn man bereits ein Profil angelegt hat)

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2010)

Bei mir funzt dieses blöde Tool nicht. Werd' wohl wieder 'n bisschen rumprobieren müssen.


----------



## maestrocool (14. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt dieses blöde Tool nicht. Werd' wohl wieder 'n bisschen rumprobieren müssen.



Sag mal, lest ihr auch was die Leute schreiben? 
direkt über dir hab ich geschrieben wo/ und wie man den Fehler beseitigt.
ausserdem wird Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 als Zwingend nötig vorgeschrieben, dann läuft auch das Tool.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2010)

Sag mal, schon mal dran gedacht, dass ich vielleicht ein anderes Problem hab, als ihr?

Dieses Tool scheint in einer noch nicht sehr unausgefeilten Version vorzuliegen, wie mir scheint.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Juni 2010)

@Tow-Face
Dann erklär mal was für fehlermeldungen du bekommst... vielleicht kann man die helfen.
Und bitte etwas respekt, das Tool ist nicht blöd!!!
Ich gebe noch zu bedenken, dass in letzter Zeit täglich eine neue Version veröffentlich wurde und wird und schon ne menge Feher ausgebügelt wurden. Es schadet darum nicht mal 2-3 Tage abzuwarten und dann die neuste Version zu testen, vielleicht sind dann schon so manche Probleme gelöst.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2010)

Jaja, hackt mich ruhig an, nur weil ich dieses ach so tolle kleine Programm kritisiert habe..

Hat sich übrigens erledigt, konnte das Problem selbst beheben, trotzdem werd' ich mal 'ne neuere Version ausprobieren.


----------



## Nasenbaer (15. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat sich übrigens erledigt, konnte das Problem selbst beheben, trotzdem werd' ich mal 'ne neuere Version ausprobieren.


Gut, dass du auch andere mit eventuell dem gleichen Problem an deiner Lösung teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2010)

Danke, dass du mich so offensichtlich und direkt fragst.

Kann ich jetzt gehen, ohne weiter von Usern angeschnautzt zu werden?


----------



## Nasenbaer (15. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich so offensichtlich und direkt fragst.
> 
> Kann ich jetzt gehen, ohne weiter von Usern angeschnautzt zu werden?



Da ist aber heute jemand ziemlich empfindlich. Keiner will, dass du deinen PCGHX-Account löschst - keine Angst. 

Aber mal ein bissl nachdenken ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, oder? Ich verstehe halt einfach nicht warum so viele irgendwelche Probleme in Foren berichten, ihnen keiner weiterhelfen kann und sie dann irgendwann schreiben "klappt jetzt". Damit ist ja nun wirklich niemandem geholfen und in ner Community gehts doch darum sich auszutauschen oder nich?


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Da ist aber heute jemand ziemlich empfindlich. Keiner will, dass du deinen PCGHX-Account löschst - keine Angst.


Ich meinte, mich von diesem Thread zu verabschieden.



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Aber mal ein bissl nachdenken ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, oder? Ich verstehe halt einfach immer nicht warum so viele irgendwelche Probleme in Foren schreiben, ihnen keiner weiterhelfen und sie dann irgendwas schreiben "klappt jetzt". Damit ist ja nun wirklich niemandem geholfen und in ner Community gehts doch darum sich auszutauschen oder nich?


 Wenn ich wüsste, was der andere für ein Problem hätte, dann wäre das aber auch etwas einfacher für mich.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat sich übrigens erledigt, konnte das Problem *selbst* beheben


darum gings ihm glaub ich. ich kann das au immer ned leiden, wenn die leute irgendwie ne lösung finden und den rest nich dran teil haben lassen ^^ einfach ein kurzer kommentar, WIE du es gelöst hast. DAS du es gelöst hast hilft anderen mit vllt gleichen problemen kaum weiter ^^

gut mir kanns atm egal sein, hab eh keine graka ^^ und ob das tool so geil is, wenn man visual c++ und diesen afterburner zwingend installiert haben muss... ich weis ja ned. entweder klappt das ding ohne andere proggies oder es is für mich noch nicht "marktreif" ^^


----------



## Nasenbaer (16. Juni 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gut mir kanns atm egal sein, hab eh keine graka ^^ und ob das tool so geil is, wenn man visual c++ und diesen afterburner zwingend installiert haben muss... ich weis ja ned. entweder klappt das ding ohne andere proggies oder es is für mich noch nicht "marktreif" ^^


1. Man muss nicht Visual C++ installiert haben, sondern nur diese Runtime Redistributable Package. Das ist an sich nichts schlimmes und benötigt beinahe jedes mit Visual C++ kompilierte Programm. Sind ein paar DLLs und wenn man gegen diese halt dynamisch gelinkt hat, dann werden di zur Laufzeit neötigt. Bei Statische Linkung werden die direkt in die EXE mit eingebunden aber das macht diese recht groß. Hat also alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

2. Bei mir läufts auch ohne Afterburner aber dadurch bleibt der OC-Dialog gesperrt. Da ich nicht OC'en will aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## Turbokiffer (20. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Ich kann ja über den Reiter "Tweaks" Kantenglättung forcieren. Da sind auch schon ein paar Profile wie z.B. Bioshock, UT3, Mass Effect etc. angelegt, sprich Spiele die mit der UT3 - Engine laufen und daher ohne Kantenglättung.

Wenn ich die Kantenglättung mit diesen Profilen erzwingen will, dann hat das keinerlei Auswirkung.
Warum funktioniert das nicht bzw. was ist der Sinn dahinter ?


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. Juni 2010)

Turbokiffer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich kann ja über den Reiter "Tweaks" Kantenglättung forcieren. Da sind auch schon ein paar Profile wie z.B. Bioshock, UT3, Mass Effect etc. angelegt, sprich Spiele die mit der UT3 - Engine laufen und daher ohne Kantenglättung.
> 
> ...



Für welches Spiel versuchst du denn mit welchem AA Compatibility-Profile FSAA zu erzwingen?


----------



## Turbokiffer (20. Juni 2010)

z.B. für BioShock das Profil BioShock und für UT3 das Profil Unreal Tournament 3...


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. Juni 2010)

Turbokiffer schrieb:


> z.B. für BioShock das Profil BioShock und für UT3 das Profil Unreal Tournament 3...



Eigentlich solltest du für diese Spiele das Kompatibilitätsprofile nicht extra auswählen müssen, da diese Auswahl ja schon durch den Treiber aufgrund des Namens der EXE (z.B. UT3.exe) geschiet.

Was hast du denn für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## Turbokiffer (20. Juni 2010)

HD 5850 Toxic....und Kantenglättung in UT3 und Bioshock ist - egal was ich mache, habe schon nen ganzen Tag da reingesteckt - einfach ein Ding der unmöglichkeit! 
Weder übers CCC, Tray Tools, umbennen der .exe Dateien oder ändern diverser .ini - Dateien und jetzt RadeonPro. Sogar Kombinationen von beidem...da biss ich mir die Zähne aus.

Wenn RadeonPro hier abhilfe geschaffen hätte, dann wär's ein tolles tool, aber da es nur auf den Catalyst zugreift macht es das Tool eher unnötig.

Naja - die nächste Karte wird wieder ne nVidia!


----------



## boerigard (20. Juni 2010)

Turbokiffer schrieb:


> HD 5850 Toxic....und Kantenglättung in UT3


Ich hab auch eine HD 5850 (mit Cat 10.4a Preview) und eben mal AA bei UT3 (Steam-Version) im Treiber (CCC) erzwungen: funktioniert.

Aber ich sehe, du hast XP. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. Juni 2010)

Bei mir geht UT3 auch out-of-the-box mit AA und HD 5870. Hab Super-Sampling im CC gwählt und dann Box Filter und 4x AA. Kein Problem. Treiber ist 10.6


P.S.: Aktualisier dann mal deine Sig - da steht noch ne 8800GT drin.


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. Juni 2010)

So ich habs jetzt nochmals ausführlich getestet:

Catalyst 10.6
Win7 x64
HD5870

Also es geht bei mir ohne Probleme. Du brauchst für UT oder Bioshock nicht extra ein Compatibility-Profile auswählen. Alles was RadeonPro macht ist, dass es automatisch beim Start des Spiels die EXE in ut3.exe bzw. in bioshock.exe umbenennt. Ich habe nun sowohl Multisampling als auch SuperSampling getestet und beides geht ohne Probleme und ohne Einstellung des entsprechenden Profils.

Überigens muss RadeonPro laufen damit dessen Einstellungen auch wirksam werden. Also in den Settings ggf. "Start mit Windows" aktivieren (rechtsklick auf Icon und dann Settings).

EDIT: Bei Bioshock gibts nen DX9 und DX10 Modus - kann sein, dass AA nur mit einem von beiden läuft. So wars jedenfalls damals mit meiner 8800GT da gings nur mit DX9.


----------



## Rayman (20. Juni 2010)

danke für den link ist echt ein klasse programm finde es auch gut das man mit dem tool sogar den spielen sagen kann wieviele cores der cpu sie benutzen dürfen


----------



## Turbokiffer (22. Juni 2010)

Dieses Tool ist zwar gut gemeint und die Oberfläche dazu auch, aber technisch der absolute Müll! Was ich da einstelle funktioniert nicht! Weder Kantenglättung - erzwungen oder nicht, per .ini-Tweaks oder nicht...scheißegal, das Tool ignoriert mich.

Auch die Screenshots (in den Einstellungen auf F12 und das Verzeichnis entsprechen gesetzt) - denkste, es passiert nix - Müll!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn das hier wie eingestellt 8xAA ist, dann fress ich nen Besen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe schon den Catalyst 10.4,10.5 ausprobiert und mittlerweile mein System neu aufgesetzt und den 10.6 installiert, habe wirklich ALLES in den 2 Tagen rumfummelei ausprobiert - kein Chance - letzt ATI-Karte >.<
(bei meiner 8800GT in ein paar Sekunden per nHancer 4xAA eingestellt und funktioniert hats auch!)


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Juni 2010)

@Turbokiffer
Es ist eine Freschheit von die ein was vielen Leuten hilft und zudem Kostenlos ist, als Müll zu bezeichnen.

Es gibt ne menge hier und auch im Guru3D forum, bei denen das Toll Perfekt funktioniert, und diese Viel Freude damit haben.

Wenn du denks es ist Müll, dann zeig DU zuerst, dass DU es BESSER kannst!!


----------



## Turbokiffer (23. Juni 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Turbokiffer
> Es ist eine Freschheit von die ein was vielen Leuten hilft und zudem Kostenlos ist, als Müll zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Es gibt ne menge hier und auch im Guru3D forum, bei denen das Toll Perfekt funktioniert, und diese Viel Freude damit haben.
> ...



Hui, komm mir halt noch dümmer weil ich Dein heiliges Tool "beleidigt" habe.

1. NEIN, ich kanns nicht besser, will es aber auch nicht können, weil mir da das technische Verständnis und das nötige Interesse / die nötige Zeit mich mit diesem Thema zu befassen fehlt. Man muss ja nicht alles machen und können.

2. Ja ich denke es ist Müll, so wie viele Leute Linux oder Open Office für Müll halten. Jeder hat seine eigenen Ansichten bzw. seine Definition von "Müll" - und die kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.

Aber bevor Du mir hier neunmalklug irgendwas an den Kopf wirfst solltest Du Dich mal in meine Situation versetzen. Ich hab nen neuen Rechner mit ATI - Grafikkarte und nur Probleme mit den Treibern. Das was eigentlich abhilfe schaffen sollte ("RadeonPro") funktioniert hinten und vorne nicht. z.B. schon banale Dinge wie das festlegen eines Hotkeys für Screenshots. Außerdem ist das forcieren von AA auch totaler Blödsinn etc...
Jetzt setzt ich mich bei meiner eh schon begrenzten Zeit hin und spiele Tagelang mit den unterschiedlichsten Treiber und Lösungen aus dem www rum, was schließlich in einer nochmaligen Neuaufsetzung meines Systems endet...so - ein Haufen zeit weg, es funktioniert immer noch nicht und das frustet gewaltig! Ich bin quasi am Verzweifeln...
Und dann lässt man seinen Frust eben wo raus. Finde das einen ganz  normalen menschlichen Instinkt.
Wer nie in solche Situationen kommt oder verfechter dieses Tools ist, der verstehts nicht und schlägt eben seine Zeit damit tot Leute die eh schon angepisst sind nochmal "aufzuklären", worauf diese dann noch angepisster sind 

Das ist wie in der Arbeit - da kommt sowas mehrmals täglich vor und als dritter immer ganz lustig zu beobachten.

Aber was solls, die paar wenigen Spiele die damit funktionieren haben halt AA und diese dämliche Unreal Engine sieht dann eben so aus wie im Screenshot...


----------



## arcDaniel (3. August 2010)

Will das Thema mal wieder nach oben Pushen, da mittlerweile etliche neue Versionen erschienen sind, und sich das Tool nun wirklich sehen lässt.

Es wurden ne Menge Bug's beseitigt, mehr Optionen zugefügt, einen Wizzard zum erstellen von Profilen, skin's, Update Funktion geht nun..........

Zudem kommt nun nicht mehr Täglich eine neue Version, die Abstände werden immer länger, do immer weniger Bug's, so weniger bedarf nach einer neuen Version.

Der Link aus dem ersten Post, ist noch immer der gleiche 

P.S. : Auch Leute die mit den ersten Versionen Problemen hatten, Versucht es nochmal, das Tools wurde wirklich um einiges besser, ich würde nicht hier werbung machen wenn ich nicht überzeugt wäre.


----------



## Nasenbaer (3. August 2010)

Thx für die Info - werd gleich mal ne aktuelle Version ziehen.

P.S.: Könntest du die Apostrophe bei der Mehrzahl weglassen? Das Plural-S wird ohne Apostroph einfach ans Wortende gehängt. Danke.


----------



## alm0st (3. August 2010)

Perfekt! Echt 1A das Tool, nur leider wills bei mir nicht automatisch starten... hoffentlich gehts mit der neuen Version endlich


----------



## MaxMax (4. August 2010)

ja, das tool wird echt immer besser, ich selbst bin ja von nv auf ati gewechselt, und war halt sehr nhancer verwöhnt, aber gsd hat jemand jetzt das auch für ATI in angriff genommen und programmiert.
achja, wenn ihr in Starcraft 2 anti aliasing erzwingen wollt, dann NICHT mit dem tool, sondern direkt im catalyst einstellen, und kein profil für starcraft 2 in dem tool anlegen, weil sonst geht das erzwungene FSAA nicht, irgendwie dürfte da das tool und sc2 nicht kooperieren und dann den catalyst hotfix zum FSAA erzwingen aushebeln...


----------



## Homerclon (4. August 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Will das Thema mal wieder nach oben Pushen, da mittlerweile etliche neue Versionen erschienen sind, und sich das Tool nun wirklich sehen lässt.
> 
> Es wurden ne Menge Bug's beseitigt, mehr Optionen zugefügt, einen Wizzard zum erstellen von Profilen, skin's, Update Funktion geht nun..........
> 
> ...


Mein Problem das bei Verwendung von RadeonPro das Profil meiner VX Nano nicht wechselt besteht aber immer noch.


----------



## Nasenbaer (4. August 2010)

MaxMax schrieb:


> ja, das tool wird echt immer besser, ich selbst bin ja von nv auf ati gewechselt, und war halt sehr nhancer verwöhnt, aber gsd hat jemand jetzt das auch für ATI in angriff genommen und programmiert.
> achja, wenn ihr in Starcraft 2 anti aliasing erzwingen wollt, dann NICHT mit dem tool, sondern direkt im catalyst einstellen, und kein profil für starcraft 2 in dem tool anlegen, weil sonst geht das erzwungene FSAA nicht, irgendwie dürfte da das tool und sc2 nicht kooperieren und dann den catalyst hotfix zum FSAA erzwingen aushebeln...


Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, da das Tool nichts anderes macht als die Einstellungen des CCC anzupassen, wenn es bemerkt, dass die eingestellte EXE gestartet wurde.
Was man natürlich nicht machen darf, ist einen Kompatibilitätsmodus für FSAA in dem Profil auszuwählen (z.B. von Bioshock, UT3, usw.), weil das dafür sorgt, dass beim Start des Spiels zuvor die EXE in die des ausgewählten Spiels (z.B. bioshock.exe, ut3.exe, etc.) umbenannt wird, damit der Treiber denkt er hätte es mit ebend diesem Spiel zu tun. Der Hotfix für Starcraft2 wird dadurch natürlich ausgehebelt.

Naja sobald ich SC2 auch habe, kann ichs hier ja auch mal testen.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. August 2010)

@nasenbaer

Dafür gibt es ja ein StarCraft Kompatibilitätsmodus  man muss manchmal auch auf die Update Fläche klicken, bei dem letzten Installer ist diese Profil noch nicht dabei, kurz auf Update Klicken und schon ist es da.


----------



## Nasenbaer (5. August 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @nasenbaer
> 
> Dafür gibt es ja ein StarCraft Kompatibilitätsmodus  man muss manchmal auch auf die Update Fläche klicken, bei dem letzten Installer ist diese Profil noch nicht dabei, kurz auf Update Klicken und schon ist es da.



Habs noch kein SC2 und deshalb habe ich da noch nicht nachgeschaut. 

Und die Kompatilitätsmodi muss auch noch nur aktivieren, wenn man sie für Spiele nutzen will, die dafür nichts gedacht sind - Eine Umbennung der EXE von SC2.exe in SC2.exe wäre nun keine besonders große Anpassung. ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (5. August 2010)

verfolge das ganze ja ebenfalls im guru3d forum, und mit dem SC2 Profil, lassen sich auch bei anderen Spielen welche kein AA unterstützen, erzwingen...


----------



## Nasenbaer (5. August 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> verfolge das ganze ja ebenfalls im guru3d forum, und mit dem SC2 Profil, lassen sich auch bei anderen Spielen welche kein AA unterstützen, erzwingen...



Das kann durchaus möglich sein. Geht mit "The Force Unleashed" ja auch, wenn UT3 als Profil wählt. (beide nutzen die gleiche Engine)

Welche Spiele lassen sich denn mit dem Profil zu AA überreden?


----------



## arcDaniel (5. August 2010)

angeblich Call of Juarez würde mit dem StarCraft2 Profil funktionieren, habe es aber selbst nicht getestet, habe dieses Spiel auch nicht.


----------



## Azuroz (17. November 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis auf das tool 
War mir bis jetzt unbekannt, obwohl ich schon längst so etwas suchte!


----------



## mixxed_up (17. November 2010)

Ich hab gelesen, dass Radeon Pro mit Steam Spielen nicht funktioniert. Stimmt das?


----------



## Homerclon (15. Dezember 2010)

Hat hier noch jemand Probleme mit der FPS anzeige?
Bei manchen Spielen zeigt es völlig utopische Werte an.

Bsp: Medieval 2 TW Kampagnenkarte, RadeonPro: 500-550fps; Fraps: 25-30fps.
Ist übrigens egal ob nur alle Sekunde aktualisiert werden soll oder nicht. Gleiches z.b. bei Risen, da hab ich beim ersten mal echt nicht schlecht gestaunt. Der Faktor ist übrigens unterschiedlich.
Bei einer älteren Version von RadeonPro war die Anzeige noch korrekt.

Nach einer Neuinstallation von RadeonPro (war nötig, da ich die Profile nicht mehr ohne Fehlermeldung Ändern konnte) wird zudem in manchen Spielen ein AMD-Radeon-Logo Rechts Oben eingeblendet. Ich finde aber keine Möglichkeit das abzuschalten.



EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt, mit dem nächsten Update wurde beides behoben.


----------



## Entelodon (24. Dezember 2010)

ich betreibe einen philips 37pfl7605h fernseher per hdmi am pc. beim spielestart stellt das tool die wiederholfrequenz auf 24hz. in den release notes von irgendwann steht das problem sei behoben worden, iss es aber (leider) nicht... api monitoring habe ich deaktiviert. kennt da jemand ne lösung?


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Januar 2011)

Will auch nochmal mein Senf dazu geben!
Heute auf LAN-Party bei Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010er) ausprobiert.

Settings:
1920x1080, mit RadeonPro auf 8x AA, AA-Filter: Multisampling, AA-Mode: Supersample

Das Spiel sieht jetzt so unglaublich realistisch aus, echt der hammer! Einziger Nachteil: FPS Einbrüche: Statt 60 FPS nur noch 45. Werde es nachher nochmal mit Battlefield BC2 testen.

LG


----------



## morellato (25. August 2012)

Hallo, liebe Community!

Das Thema ist schon was älter (ist mir schon aufgefallen), aber ich habe auch ein Ruckelproblem und so eon Gefühl, dieses Tool könnte mir helfen. 

Also zu meinem Problem: auf meinem PC ruckeln viele Spiele, und zwar, wenn ich mit der Maus scrolle, sogar die Kartenansichten bei EU 3, HOI 3, etc. Mein Rechner ist hardwaremäßig sehr gut, alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand, das System (Win 7 64er Ultimate) ist erst vor ein Paar Wochen gemacht worden. Alles defragmentiert, virenfrei, etc. Habe eine AMD Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 6970). 

Könnte dieser Tool mir helfen und meinen CCC "verbessern"?


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Nasenbaer (25. August 2012)

morellato schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Community!
> 
> Das Thema ist schon was älter (ist mir schon aufgefallen), aber ich habe auch ein Ruckelproblem und so eon Gefühl, dieses Tool könnte mir helfen.
> 
> ...


1. Der Thread ist fast 2 Jahre alt.
2. Deine Frage hat primär rein gar nichts mit dem Thread-Thema zu tun.
3. Mit so einer diffusen Problembeschreibung kann dir niemand helfen.
4. Du gibst keinerlei Informationen, die deine Vermutung, dieses Tool würde helfen können, unterstützen.
 5. Hast du warscheinlich nur diesen Thread ausgebuddelt damit deinen  Post gleiche etliche aufgrund der E-Mail Benachrichtigung lesen.

--> Also nochmal Forenregeln lesen, nachdenken wie man sich zu verhalten hat, und dann im entsprechenden Forum einen neuen Thread mit exakter Problembeschreibung auf machen. Wäre ich Mod, ich würde den Thread jetzt schließen.


----------



## morellato (26. August 2012)

Sollte ich gegen die Forumregeln verstossen haben, so tut es mir Leid, cih habe sie tatsächlich nur sehr bedingt gelesen. Dass wegen meinem Post jemand Benachrichtigungen bekommt wusste ich schlicht und einfach nicht. Ich dachte bevor ich einen extra Thread eröffne, frage ich doch erstmal hier (also quasi aus Bescheidenheit). 

Ich folge mal deinem Tipp!


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. August 2012)

morellato schrieb:


> Sollte ich gegen die Forumregeln verstossen haben, so tut es mir Leid, cih habe sie tatsächlich nur sehr bedingt gelesen. Dass wegen meinem Post jemand Benachrichtigungen bekommt wusste ich schlicht und einfach nicht. Ich dachte bevor ich einen extra Thread eröffne, frage ich doch erstmal hier (also quasi aus Bescheidenheit).
> 
> Ich folge mal deinem Tipp!


Nein verstoßen haste gegen nichts - zumal ich die Regeln auch nicht auswendig kann. LOL 
Aber es nervt halt, wenn man gefühlte 100 Jahre alte Thread-Benachrichtigungen bekommt, und dann irgendwas drin steht, was einem nich wirklich hilft - so meint ich das. 
Zumal jemand, der dir vielleicht wirklich helfen kann und will, auch nicht schaut ob in diesem Thread jemand Hilfe braucht. Ein neuer Thread bringt dir da 10 mal mehr.
Da ich sowas aber häufiger miterlebe, also dass Leute Jahre alte Threads ausbuddeln nur um irgend nen kurzen, sinnlosen oder nicht zum Thema passenden Beitrag zu posten,  hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass das Leute mit Absicht machen. Warscheinlich nur um mich ganz persönlich zu ärgern *Ironie*. ^^

Und gestern hab ich meinen Frust dann bei dir abgeladen. Sorry dafür, bin auch nicht perfekt. Bist trotzdem weiterhin im Forum willkommen und ich bin auch nicht der Sheriff hier und aus guten Grund kein Mod. Denn wenn ich alt bin werd' ich sicher so ein Mecker-Opa der mit Kissen bewaffnet ausm Fenster herraus meckert.


----------

